# OK Still too hot!  i need an a/c or another inline.



## Tool46 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello all. I Cant afford it for a while what can i do in the mean time?. my room is getting about 100 in the day time. OK well i guess my question is how bad is to much heat? cuz my plants are in flower 15 days in. I know to much heat is bad but how bad and will it decrease the quality ? or what are the results? if i cant afford to do anything for a few weeks? thanks


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 12, 2006)

100 is pretty much the line for indoor stuff, after that growth can be slowed or stop. 90 is still warm but you can get by. Are you running the lights in the day or at night?


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 12, 2006)

Unfortuneately during the day the olny way i can take care of them with my schedule?  are they still going to flower ok or am i screwed?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 12, 2006)

I think you will get by but watch for signs of heat stress, there was a time when people thought hotter was better for MJ plants, just fix it as soon as you can and running the lights at night will make a big difference, especially being in the attic.


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well it sucks cuz those inline fans are like $130 and well it only gets about 100 when its about 70-80 outside i dont know i wish there was a cheaper way.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

I have spent the better part of today dealing with heat myself tool, it sure ain't no fun, it's also one of the biggest issues indoor growers have to cope with.


----------



## skunk (Jun 29, 2006)

i bought a used ac for 50 dollars for my outbuilding .you can do the same in an attic if you wanted.


----------



## HGB (Jun 29, 2006)

froozen jugs of water infront of your intake on the outside of your cab might help.

done it a couple times with 1 gallon milk jugs

grow on


----------



## fumanchu (Jun 30, 2006)

hi guys...mmm...am having heat problems too and i wanna know if i can use a window a/c but without putting it on the window..the reason is that the a/c cant be seen from the outside..(you know what i mean?) i was looking at the portable a/c at the stores around my area but they are crazy espensive....$500.00..too much for me right now..but if i aint got no choice i guess i gotta go for it..can someone give me so input on this plz???/thanks..


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2006)

WoW!! fu'...that's a lotta bones for an AC unit. I'd check local thrift stores, garage/yard sales, used appliance outlet, maybe even ebay before shucking out the big bucks. 
  I usually shut down through July and August for this very reason..HEAT. It can be hell for ID growers without the convinience of central climate controlled house.


----------



## HGB (Jun 30, 2006)

fumanchu said:
			
		

> hi guys...mmm...am having heat problems too and i wanna know if i can use a window a/c but without putting it on the window..the reason is that the a/c cant be seen from the outside..(you know what i mean?) i was looking at the portable a/c at the stores around my area but they are crazy espensive....$500.00..too much for me right now..but if i aint got no choice i guess i gotta go for it..can someone give me so input on this plz???/thanks..



AC needs to vent to the outside.... tiss how it remove's the heat from the inside..... not sure why you cant have a window AC for your grow room.... tiss pretty normal to see them on all houses this time of year.... got mine fired up now... 98 bucks new for a 1 room AC unit 

been up to 102 outside and 82 in the grow room 

grow on


----------



## skunk (Jun 30, 2006)

if your talking outbuilding or something like mine hgb is correct you have to have someway of exausting the hot air from the inside to the outside or you will be putting as much hot air back in as the cold so it will concurrently stay at the same tempeture .ps what are you growing in closet , building ect.


----------



## fumanchu (Jun 30, 2006)

wazup guys...ok..the reason why i cant have it hanging out the window  is because nobody is supposed to be up there...(landlord)so...if they see it, they gonna know something is up....got it now??? one thing i have learned and always done before i started doing this it is to think about every single things that could ring a bell to other people...that keeps me in check..i saw one at home depot for like 400 and sum $...the good thing is that i have the light cycle running at night...so it aint that hot....93 and as the night falls is goes down to 83..


----------



## skunk (Jul 1, 2006)

you should still have vents in the attic for heat to disapate. if you can find a little 5000btu you may be able to find some 14 in ductwork to fit over the back side and vent it to the outside .


----------

